# Roll Call: Hammer Grip



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I wanted to open up a discussion regarding the different grip styles used in slingshots: braced (thumb and forefinger support), pinch, and hammer grip. Braced grip slingshots are by far the most popular among modern designs, with pinch grip coming in second and hammer grip being the least popular. Hammer grip seems to be rarely used outside of wrist rockets and a few modern designs (Rambone, TAC Hammer).

It has recently come to my attention that I've never tried a proper hammer grip slingshot, unless you count an old school wrist rocket that I shot a few times. The aforementioned designs don't really appeal to me, too big and clunky. That said, hammer grip slingshots have a number of benefits and it seems like they don't get much love. Why is this?

A proper hammer grip allows for the strongest grip, resisting the force of the bands in the most efficient way. Hammer grip ergos are generally less polarizing, since they're simpler in general. Kind of like a baseball bat, you can just grab onto the frame and make a fist- much less complicated than braced or pinch grip designs and generally more friendly to a variety of hand sizes. The frame's position in the hand would be more consistent from shot to shot as well, since the forks are less mobile when they're closer to your hand as opposed to with a braced grip, which allows for more wrist movement.

Unfortunately hammer grip slingshots are less compact in general. My point about wrist mobility might also be a negative, if you like to flip your slingshot when you shoot.

Does anybody here only shoot hammer grip? Why don't we see more hammer grip slingshots, in general or in tournaments? I personally would love a mini TAC Hammer or something to that effect. Here are two GZK frames that are really attractive to me, but unfortunately they're both TTF: https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=cb1095d697e54f128ec0d6a66702dd4e https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=8275e3c70fe649a6ba1cb9796e090310

If any of these came in an OTT model I would definitely give them a try.

Does anybody know of an inexpensive, molded hammer grip slingshot that's not too large? Bonus points for OTT compatibility.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

STO sells the VHammer in both ott and ttf. https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/slingshots/vhammerott


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

MIsling said:


> STO sells the VHammer in both ott and ttf. https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/slingshots/vhammerott


Oh thanks, I forgot about that one. I'm not sure about the handle but it's another one to keep in mind


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

the hammer from simpleshot is nice. I have one with the slingbow head, but I'm sure it works great in a standard OTT configuration as well.

edit: It's not a small slingshot per se, but it breaks down for easy compact storage.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

MIsling said:


> STO sells the VHammer in both ott and ttf. https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/slingshots/vhammerott


Thanks mate!

I don't shoot exclusively a hammer grip, however I do appreciate a nice hammer grip. My opinion is that a good hammer grip needs to effectively resist rotation in order to maintain control, and the best way to do this is with a profile which is relatively tall and slim. You see this to varying degrees in things like the VHammer, MoorHammer, Rambone, etc. It is otherwise a pretty simple, elegant, and minimalist style. I think that is also why they are less popular, as they just aren't as flashy looking as some of the fancier designs out there. *shrug* I do personally love the VHammer, which is why we make not one but TWO different versions. To my eyes the lines are just so elegant. (all credit to Derandy for the original design) I'm partial to TTF myself, so prefer the wood and phenolic one. *shrug*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocket Predator has the Tac Hammer and SERE in hammer grip . "Wing Shooter's" rotating head slingers are hammer grip .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Pretty much like everyone else, I started with Hammergrip. The Rambone, Moor Hammer, Lead Launcher, Bad Company and Bad Hammer are easily size adjustable by down sizing the templates. (All of which are in the templates section) I have made these all the way down to key chain size and they gripped and shot just fine. The grips don't have to be clunky as long as they have enough differential axis to prevent rotation you can make the fairly slim.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

The Tac Hammer is by far my favorite dedicated hammer. I've often wished the handle on my Scout were one inch longer and fractionally larger in circumference. (perhaps we all have) ...that, would be a wicked hammer.

edit: I love the hammer grip. I like not having my thumb and forefinger all up in my business during the stroke. But the ability to shoot it well seems to come and go. I feel the fork tips in the larger muscles of my forearm using the hammer, so my left hand wants to get actively involved in the delivery. That's great when your timing is just right, and you have the perfect amount of flip. When you don't, you feel like a Spazmo. I think becoming proficient with the hammer would take a lot more practice than I have time for currently, but it's certainly a capable hold.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

The Rambone 2.0 is still my favorite slingshot. I shoot it more than any other in my arsenal.

That VHammer posted earlier is nice. I might have to order one.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

For me it's mostly about the length of the lever-arm but it's also about the overall feel of a slingshot. Hammer grips feel great but with stronger bands they really torque the wrist (hence the rise of the wrist supported slingshots like the Wrist Rocket). They also have a certain muted quality about them as you lengthen the lever-arm that I, personally, don't like, The Braced Hold however, allows for the shortest lever-arm and the least wrist torque - and the highest risk (which, in turn, gives a short lever-armed slingshot a certain "lively" quality which adds significantly to the pleasure I get out of shooting).

If you are anything like me you run across an old Wrist Rocket now and again as you're going through your stuff and you think about how you ought to go out and take a few shots, so, you do. And every time you do you think this thing is great and it feels solid and consistent and effortless. And then you put it back away again, to stumble across it sometime in the future. They really lack that "lively" quality and I get bored with them.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have made some hammer grips and I like them only thing is not that pocketable u can band them up heavy or light .I did a build swap with MrB for a Moore hammer.I have made a rambone ppmg bad hammer and bought a clear rambone plus I have a black widow or to


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Port boy said:


> I have made some hammer grips and I like them only thing is not that pocketable u can band them up heavy or light .I did a build swap with MrB for a Moore hammer.I have made a rambone ppmg bad hammer and bought a clear rambone plus I have a black widow or to


Those are some nice examples there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

3danman said:


> Port boy said:
> 
> 
> > I have made some hammer grips and I like them only thing is not that pocketable u can band them up heavy or light .I did a build swap with MrB for a Moore hammer.I have made a rambone ppmg bad hammer and bought a clear rambone plus I have a black widow or to
> ...


If u want to make a easy hammer try the bad hammer by mopper it's pretty straight forward build does not chew up much wood and it feels real good in hand it's not a pocket shot by any stretch but it's a blast to shoot !


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the praise for my designs guys, I really appreciate it. Hammer grip has always been my preferred grip. I have never felt really comfortable with brace or pinch grip because my fingers are just too close to the flight path of the ammo ... plus with brace grip I am a bit leery of arthritis or something developing in my thumb a few years down the line, especially if you shoot heavier bands.

Both of my designs can be made so you are able to take them apart, by drilling two holes in the fork/handle part and glueing two wooden or metal dowels into the front of the palmswells. Both parts pack flat that way. Just fit the palmswell to the frame by inserting the dowels into the holes before shooting. if you want to go all out you can also fit two magnets into both parts that hold them together even if you arent gripping them in your fist.

Btw I am currently mulling over a massive W-frame hammer grip slingshot, that ought to be fun! Those things are ideal for shooting big ammo and with really heavy bands. As far as aI can see that would be the only W-frame slingshot in the template section.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

MIsling said:


> STO sells the VHammer in both ott and ttf. https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/slingshots/vhammerott


I ordered an OTT V-Hammer because of your post. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

mopper said:


> Thanks for the praise for my designs guys, I really appreciate it. Hammer grip has always been my preferred grip. I have never felt really comfortable with brace or pinch grip because my fingers are just too close to the flight path of the ammo ... plus with brace grip I am a bit leery of arthritis or something developing in my thumb a few years down the line, especially if you shoot heavier bands.
> 
> Both of my designs can be made so you are able to take them apart, by drilling two holes in the fork/handle part and glueing two wooden or metal dowels into the front of the palmswells. Both parts pack flat that way. Just fit the palmswell to the frame by inserting the dowels into the holes before shooting. if you want to go all out you can also fit two magnets into both parts that hold them together even if you arent gripping them in your fist.
> 
> Btw I am currently mulling over a massive W-frame hammer grip slingshot, that ought to be fun! Those things are ideal for shooting big ammo and with really heavy bands. As far as aI can see that would be the only W-frame slingshot in the template section.


It's good to see you again! Man! I have made and given away so many Bad Company's. A fun easy build that is easy to pimp out and just the thing for Newbies. I am lookin' forward to what you come up with.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

stevekt said:


> MIsling said:
> 
> 
> > STO sells the VHammer in both ott and ttf. https://www.silentthunderordnance.com/slingshots/vhammerott
> ...


Please post your impressions of it! Did you get the standard size? What color?

Also I think your inbox might be full


----------

